# Marlin XT .17HMR



## BrianJ (Nov 22, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has one, and what they think of it. 

I sent in my Remington 597 .17 HMR for the recall, I can either get a $200.00 voucher for a new Remington product. Or a full refund, provided I can find my original reciept, which I know I have but now cannot find. (I was going to put the refund toward a Savage 93R17 FSS.) 

OR,

The Remington rep said he could send me a Marlin XT in .17 HMR. (Several variations to chose from). The Marlin specs are very similar to the Savage (which I've heard nothing but good things about).

I think I'm going to go with the Marlin. But would like some feedback on it.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

The new Marlin's are suppose to be very nice.

However there is not as much input on them yet. 

I too have been in the market for another .17 as i sold my standard barrel model as i want a bench shooter.

I researched and read everything i could and for the money and all things considered the Savage seemed to me the rifle to get. What sealed the deal for me is Savage makes a lefty while Marlin does not.

I ordered up a Savage in SS with the heavy barrel and laminated thumbhole stock from a local shop for $409! Blue models with synthetic stock are quite a bit less.


----------

